# Transworld 2011



## DeathTouch

I know I am posting a little early but I thought I would ask. Anyone thinking about going to the transworld show in 2011? Already planning my trip.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thinking about vending, depends if i can get the new product line developed.


----------



## eanderso13

we had an absolute blast this past year, so yeah, we are planning on being there for sure! (Thanks again, Jeff)


----------



## Erebus

I plan on going. If I end up getting on a fire department, I won't be able to go though since I will be in training. We have a blast everytime we go. We usually stay at the Hampton that is right down the street, but we might stay at the Wyndham this time since it is right across the street. Not sure though because we really like Hampton, and never had a bad experience, it is just a little walk when it is 30 degrees that bothers us Texans.


----------



## DarkLore

I'd suggest, if you want to further the conversation on who's planning to attend, that you include a link to the conference location and dates*.

*Hauntiholik's sticky post


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I will.

The HCPShow and the HAAShow back under one roof &#8230;&#8230; Join us in St. Louis, March 10 -13, 2011! The HCPSHow, will also be co-located and run concurrently with HAAShow at the America's Center in St. Louis.

http://www.hcpshow.com/


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I'm going to be there... Already got the hotel reserved!

I haven't been to the show while the two of them were together so I'm really excited!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it won't be like it used to be.
Most of the retail vendors will be in Houston, following the big buyer groups.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> it won't be like it used to be.
> Most of the retail vendors will be in Houston, following the big buyer groups.


What do you mean by that? which ones are you talking about? Scare Factory?


----------



## eanderso13

I think maybe the "retail vendors" would be places more like Morris Costumes, not specialty prop shops like Scare Factory. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

I'll be heading to Transworld with my usual crew (which seems to grow every year)!


----------



## Revenant

DeathTouch said:


> What do you mean by that? which ones are you talking about? Scare Factory?


The main throat-cutting for the HCP show was the loss of Rubies costumes. Rubies was the biggest money-maker at the Transworld HCP, and when they bailed to go to Houston, a lot of retailers/buyers followed them, and many other vendors followed suit to follow the retailers. That's why the '09 HCP in Vegas was such a ghost town.


----------



## Lotus

I am planning on attending


----------



## DeathTouch

Me too. The girlfriend only goes for the awesome food in St. Louis. But I am good with that. As long as I get to go.


----------



## bansheette

I'll be going. I'm happy the shows have recombined (although not everyone will be back as a vendor), but I wish the show wold return to Chicago.


----------



## DeathTouch

My girlfriend wanted to go back to st. Louis, so I just reserved the hotel. I can't wait. I stayed at Holiday inn last year now it is the Renaissance Hotel.


----------



## sickNtwisted

I'd really like to go, it just depends on my financial situation.


----------



## hoffie08

*transworld?*

hey there, I am 16 now so my dad and I are thinking about going to transworld. I looked on the web site and I signed up but it says I need to show a business permit. I DONT HAVE ONE. I am just a home haunt guy. so can I still go. what do I need to do?


----------



## Spooky1

I believe Transworld is limited to professional haunters. That's why they ask for the business permit.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hoffie08 said:


> hey there, I am 16 now so my dad and I are thinking about going to transworld. I looked on the web site and I signed up but it says I need to show a business permit. I DONT HAVE ONE. I am just a home haunt guy. so can I still go. what do I need to do?


In years past, some people have been able to get into transworld by making up a company name. The best thing to do is to ask for an invitation from a vendor.

** vendors chime in here **

 how do you get tickets to the transworld show this year? (2010)


----------



## DeathTouch

Most of the time you can just make up a haunt flyer and fax it in to the main office. I have not had any problems doing so and I am just your ave. haunter. But since I bought from Fright Theatre this year they are gong to send me an invite to come. So I don't have to worry about it. But if you are worried about it I know Corey form Minions Web will get your an invite to come. Let me say he normally does this. Not sure if he is doing it again this year. But if he does, He just asks that you come see him. I actually did that last year. Last year I had Minions web get me in but I also signed up myself because I am like super paranoid.(More than most) I think the flyer I sent in work because it listed my haunt below.(Deathtouch Horrors) and not Minions Web. So I honestly think you will be fine either way.


----------



## SuperCreep31

i live in St. Louis but unfortunately I will be 15-not 18. You have to be 18 to get in. This sucks


----------



## morbidmike

is it in St Louis??? I wanna attend one....the wife wants the basement finished but I'd rather go to this


----------



## scourge999

I am really hoping to go and meet some of my buyers. The icing on the cake would be to hang with some forum members!


----------



## kallen

With all the changes the last two years with the shows, This brings us back to the age old question. If you could only go to one show which one? Being in california the damm airfaire is triple what the rest of the money involved is to go. I've been kinda wishing to go not only to see transworld, but st. louis, haunt of one of my favorite story writers.


----------



## kallen

I to have also gotten stuff from minons web over the years and I get a invite every year. Helps he started out like many of us as a small haunter website and then went pro. My webber is still his orig. he use to have posted on his how to page.


----------



## RandalB

Definately Going w/ some of the actors from my haunts. Need to finagle an invite tho...

RandalB


----------



## autumnghost

I'll definitely be there. 20 minute from home - it would be a crime to miss it.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well it might suck, but it looks like I am not going this year. The girlfriend and I are going to the bahamas instead.


----------



## eanderso13

Anyone know the reasoning behind the "no one under 16" stipulation for conference attendance? My wife and I went last year when she was pregnant. Now we have a little minion and it sounds like we can't go unless we fly in a relative to watch the kid for a few days. I know I saw people with Transworld related gear/swag on last year pushing around a stroller with an infant, but I don't recall seeing anyone actually in the conference with any tiny ones.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I would assume it is to keep it a business atmosphere and prevent the vendors from having to watch adolescents/teens around their booths?

Nobody likes misbehaving or screaming kids at a restaurant so this could be the same thing.

Your best bet would be to contact them directly.
TransWorld Exhibits, Inc.
1850 Oak Street
Northfield, IL 60093 

Toll Free: (800) 323-5462


----------



## HauntCast

Four fifths of the Scream team will be there. Denny, Johnny, Rev and myself. I got a free ticket to Insane Shane's party Thursday night. It should be a blast.


----------



## bansheette

They do not allow kids do to the content of the show: nudity and graphic gore.


----------



## HauntCast

Woo Hoo!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

yes.. I will be there...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HauntCast said:


> Four fifths of the Scream team will be there. Denny, Johnny, Rev and myself. I got a free ticket to Insane Shane's party Thursday night. It should be a blast.


Lookin' forward to it, bruddah. :smoking:


----------



## ScreamReaper

See you guys there! Should be a blast.


----------



## Revenant

Guys and gal, Chris.... The Mistress confirmed this morning!
Hauntcast will be rockin' the Hauntshow in full force... the entire Scream Team will be there!!!!!


----------



## hauntgreenacres

First year goin! Excited to see everyone there!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Revenant said:


> Guys and gal, Chris.... The Mistress confirmed this morning!
> Hauntcast will be rockin' the Hauntshow in full force... the entire Scream Team will be there!!!!!


All of you? How awesome is that? That's worth the trip alone.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

*32 days until Transworld*

32 days until Transworld. This will be my first time to anykind of show like this. Super Excited!


----------



## Terra

Hubby and I will be at Transworld and Insane Shane's party. See you all there!


----------



## badger

I will be at Transworld working the Rotting Flesh Radio booth (#734) and possibly acting at The Darkness and Lemp Breweries. I'll also be at the Insane Shane party and have donated one day of my "Boo Camp" Actor training method as a door proze...


----------



## Eric Striffler

Hell yeah I'll be there! Getting in on Wednesday for that tour I think, and then unfortunately I have to leave Thursday night or Friday morning because SXSW starts that weekend over in Texas! Why did they change the weekend of Transworld from last year?! Ugh, totally messing up my schedule haha!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Badges! We don't need no stinking badges! Wait! Yes we do. Mine came in yesterday. WOO HOO! It's official, I am going to Transworld 2011.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Be sure to swing by the Hauntcast Kissing Booth and then buy us all a beer or 12


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> Be sure to swing by the Hauntcast Kissing Booth and then buy us all a beer or 12


JT, you're a really nice guy, but I think I'd need the 12 beers first, before I kissed you.


----------



## shadowedgemaster

Forgive my lack of knowledge, but what event takes place in Houston? I love right here in good ol' H-town.

Also, Where does Transworld take place?


----------



## Hauntiholik

shadowedgemaster said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, but what event takes place in Houston? I love right here in good ol' H-town.


Are you looking for events that happen in Houston (not Transworld)? If so, that needs to be asked in another thread so we keep this one on topic.
Check here for posted dates and locations for 2011.



shadowedgemaster said:


> Also, Where does Transworld take place?


Transworld is going to be held in St. Louis, Missouri on March 10 -13, 2011.


----------



## RandalB

Got our Badges in the Mail today and booked the hotel! We are so there!

As a side note, the folks at Transworld were great about accomidating my little charity haunt with the same service they'd extend to a big operator. Hats off!

Looking forward to seeing folks there and getting an eye on the newest tech.

RandalB


----------



## badger

I'll be there one week from today!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Can't wait! Have to cram in all my work before next weekend!!! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looking forward to next week!


----------



## bansheette

I can't wait! We're leaving around 3am Thursday morning so we'll get to St. Louis right around lunch time. I'm already mostly packed and just waiting to leave.


----------



## themasterplayer

*WAIT tell they get a load of meeeeee*

Hi everyone, Ill be there, 3rd year in a row, If anyone see's me say hi ill have my haunt shirt on, The Haunted Farm,from Lawrence Kansas


----------



## Revenant

I gotta start jotting down some of these names so I can remember them lol


----------



## Undertaker

I hope ya'll have fun....unfortunatly I cant make it this year due to conflicting schedules


----------



## Haunted Spider

You guys should create a haunt forum bracelet or something so members can spot each other. You know like the yellow lance armstrong bracelets or whatever. 

I can't make it to this one but hopefully I will get to one again soon. Is anyone here planning on going decked out in full costume? And if so, what is it going to be?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spiderclimber said:


> You guys should create a haunt forum bracelet or something so members can spot each other. You know like the yellow lance armstrong bracelets or whatever.


Why not wear your hauntforum t-shirts? They'd be much more visible than a bracelet


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I leave at 3 am Thursday morning as well. I am usually wearing an Evilusions shirt, but always have on an Evilusions hat in case anyone wants to say hi.

Weird how we are both leaving at the same time Bansheete. What are the odds? Hehehe


----------



## ShellHawk

It's official! The entire Scream Team will be front and center for some Transworld fun! 4/5ths will be at Insane Shane's Kickoff Party, too!
Can't wait!


----------



## halstead

I'm so psyched! This is my first trip there. Leaving Richmond, Va at 1a.m. tonight!


----------



## badger

Flying out Thursday afternoon and arriving by 5:00pm. Can't wait...


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm sure I'm not the only one who snuck in to check out the progress on the floor. It looks AWESOME. This is only my second year so I don't know if it's ever been bigger in the past, but it's gotta be at LEAST twice as big as last year. So pumped for tomorrow! 

I wish I could stay for the Darkness and Lemp "in-action" tours but I have to fly to Texas on Friday for SXSW. Looking forward to the behind the scenes tours tomorrow though!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I had a kick-ass time hanging with my Hauntcast crew as well as the Bates Motel dudes.

The show was amazing and we met a ton of cool people. I'm still recovering so I'll get all my pics up eventually......


----------



## Eric Striffler

Did anyone buy anything? I bought some stuff I'm very excited about!


----------



## Spooky1

Anxiously awaiting pics from you lucky folks who could go.


----------



## RandalB

Got a ton of Video and Pics, how do I go about posting them? Can I do it on the forum or do I need a host?

I also got filmed by a couple of guys with professional cameras (like news crews) trying on Silicone masks...

RandalB


----------



## RoxyBlue

RandalB said:


> Got a ton of Video and Pics, how do I go about posting them? Can I do it on the forum or do I need a host?


You can upload pictures to a photo album on your profile page here, but you are limited to a total of 100 for all albums. If you have a Flickr or Photobucket account, you can upload both photos and videos there and post either a link to the album or IMG codes to individual shots for posting here. Videos can also be uploaded to YouTube if you have an account and then posted here.

If you have many photos, you might consider making a slideshow so you only have to post once


----------



## Jaybo

If you have Google email account, you can also use Picasa Web.


----------



## HauntCast

Good times were had by all! Not only did I get to spend some quality drinking time with the crew, but I got to hang out with Brent Ross from DC Cemetery, Robert from Brandwine, Robert from Mantooth, Chris Tillman, and a lot more people that I can't remember right now. 
I wish I had money to spend.


----------



## bansheette

We had a great time catching up with old friends and meeting new ones. The floor was bigger than last year, but still nowhere close to the size it used to be in Chicago. We went to the City Museum with the Bad Boys/Nightmare New England crew and had a really fun time (although I was definitely sore afterward).


----------



## EMU

I am SOOOOO mad at myself for not coming on the forum and setting up any meetings! My apologies guys! You all may have seen me, I was the guy with the 13 inch liberty spiked mohawk, I was/am working for Haunted Props. Hope I met some of you and was as polite as possible (Tired, hungover and cranky dont work in a loud convention)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the kick-ass video that Da G/Host Chris Baker shot at Transworld while he and yours truly walked around. It does a great job of capturing many of the highlights of the show and gives you a great idea of how amazing Transworld is.


----------



## Spooky1

Great video, some day I'd love to go, but if I did I'd spend way too much money.


----------

